# Good News for Oden Fans, Curry still fat.



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Won't have to worry about Eddy Curry exploding this year, he's still out of shape, good news for Bulls fans, hurts the Knicks more!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

sloth said:


>


Yeah, that is a blow to the Knicks. I didn't even know he was sent to prison!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wearing a wave cap. No more conservative hair? What can I read into the wave cap?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Heck of a fat shirt. He needs to go upscale.



> Come summer, when vacations loom and the air is so hot it compromises better judgment, well-groomed, well-bred, well-paid men often take a vow of wardrobe latitude.
> 
> It's too hot for ties — too hot, even, to tuck in. So lawyers and real estate agents and salesmen alike drape themselves in tropical Tommy Bahama shirts and wear palm trees and hula girls, straight-faced, to the office.
> --
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/retail/2006-07-16-tommy-bahama-usat_x.htm


does Tom B. wear Tom B.?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

from this stalker photo, there is one thing you can take for sure, Eddy doesn't know horizontal stripes are fattening. Thats another red flag for Eddy


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Im dumber for having read this thread.


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

His Mom must still lay his clothes out for him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

DaFuture said:


> Im dumber for having read this thread.


LOL, aren't we all?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If anyone cares, thats from the And 1 Streetball Tour, which Curry was at because he is sikkk sikkk sikkk. One could easily mistake that for Curry being at a Bulls playoff game, why would Curry be at a Bulls playoff game, and not his own? Well his team didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

It would help if he stays fat & lazy one more year, but I hope he gets serious about his health.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

...because a fit Eddy is so dangerous.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

sloth said:


> If anyone cares, thats from the And 1 Streetball Tour, which Curry was at because he is sikkk sikkk sikkk.


he certainly is.

ideally, he'll bypass the And 1 tour, which is sikkk enough and end up following Oliver Millers footsteps as a Harlem Globetrotter. more sikkkness. Edddy is actually readddy as we speak


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ok so let's guess what he's holding in his hand as he makes his way to his seats... he obviously doesn't want the camera man to see... I'll go with 6 hot dogs with a large nacho

p.s. i never thought I'd see the day where sloth was ripping curry


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HAWK23 said:


> p.s. i never thought I'd see the day where sloth was ripping curry


Was that thud we all heard

a) the vibration caused by Curry walking
b) the sound of a 1000 Bulls fans banging their heads on their monitors after reading this
c) the sound of sloth falling off the Curry bandwagon


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

sloth said:


> Won't have to worry about Eddy Curry exploding this year, he's still out of shape, good news for Bulls fans, hurts the Knicks more!


 My favorite part about this picture is that it looks like the rest of the people in his entourage are also wearing stripes. Curry must enforce a dress code. Mon. is favorite sports team; Tue. is jail stripes; Wed. favorite woodland creature; Thur. cowboy; Fri. favorite dead-President; Sat. pimps and hoes; Sun. British pop idol. Repeat.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The issue is not curry's weight thro he does look a bit plump Curry needs a heart transplant.

david


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the guy Eddy is following is Michael Sweetney.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I think the guy Eddy is following is Michael Sweetney.



Haha nice.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Won't have to worry about Eddy Curry exploding this year, he's still out of shape, good news for Bulls fans, hurts the Knicks more!


I look at that picture and I worry more than ever that Eddy Curry is going to explode.

Literally.

He looks to be one "wafer thin mint" away.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I look at that picture and I worry more than ever that Eddy Curry is going to explode.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> He looks to be one "wafer thin mint" away.


Waiter: "Good evening sir. What can I get for you?"

Eddy: "I'd like a menu and a bucket."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

As much as I enjoy poking fun at Curry, its pretty hard to tell what kind of shape a person is in in a photograph taken in that lighting, at that angle, from that distance, when that person is wearing hugely baggy clothing. 

It most certainly would not surprise me to hear he is fat during the offseason. Thats his M.O. But I'm not sure this photo means much more than that Eddy needs to work on his wardrobe a bit.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> As much as I enjoy poking fun at Curry, its pretty hard to tell what kind of shape a person is in in a photograph taken in that lighting, at that angle, from that distance, when that person is wearing hugely baggy clothing.


Exactly, how can you really tell? He could be BUFF instead of fat.

But someone did say on REALGM that they saw Curry at a gym in NY and he was out of shape.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> As much as I enjoy poking fun at Curry, its pretty hard to tell what kind of shape a person is in in a photograph taken in that lighting, at that angle, from that distance, when that person is wearing hugely baggy clothing.
> 
> It most certainly would not surprise me to hear he is fat during the offseason. Thats his M.O. But I'm not sure this photo means much more than that Eddy needs to work on his wardrobe a bit.


The person that took the picture talked to Curry, and said he was fat.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

My money is on fat.

Anyone have any recent pics of Luke Schenscher? I bet he's pretty thin.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> My money is on fat.
> 
> Anyone have any recent pics of Luke Schenscher? I bet he's pretty thin.



Yeah he is, he is in great shape! Should put up way better #'s than Curry this season. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> My money is on fat.


Me too. I'm just sayin'. 

This is about as close to defending Eddy Curry as I get.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I heard that Eddy Curry travels with a posse of Arizona players. They like practice at Something Burr's gym or something. Apparently, Dicky Simpkins dominated him in a pickup game.


----------



## Nocioni4ever (Apr 26, 2005)

Eddy Curry works out and plays Ball with a bunch of his friends at Lifetime Fitness in Burr Ridge. from what I hear, everyone says he's pretty lazy even on the pick-up court.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni4ever said:


> Eddy Curry works out and plays Ball with a bunch of his friends at Lifetime Fitness in Burr Ridge. from what I hear, everyone says he's pretty lazy even on the pick-up court.


Yeah, apparently he "slowly jogs....AKA walks".


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Obviously, Curry's a real talented kid. About the only thing God didn't seem to give him is the "eye of the tiger." He's a young and rich man. He doesn't need to push himself to be able to score 15ppg in the NBA. That's really something when you think about it.

When his career is over (I predict a fairly early exit), we'll all say, "Oh, what could have been." Still, he's set for life, so I guess there's no sense expressing regrets.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

my friend from South Holland used to see him play in HS. he would trudge up and down the court, barely making it up and down. then of course, catch and dunk. but from that point i admit he has made a lot of progress. i just dont think he'll ever really, really want it enough. 

i know this is a pretty basic argument, but what you see from watching him on the court speaks far louder than the stats. that goes for so many players.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

transplant said:


> Obviously, Curry's a real talented kid. About the only thing God didn't seem to give him is the "eye of the tiger." He's a young and rich man. He doesn't need to push himself to be able to score 15ppg in the NBA. That's really something when you think about it.
> 
> When his career is over (I predict a fairly early exit), we'll all say, "Oh, what could have been." Still, he's set for life, so I guess there's no sense expressing regrets.


I actually think he has close to a 20 year career, he doesn't do enough work to wear his body down, he'll get really fat, but never get injued.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah he could have a Blue Edwards or Tree Rollins type longevity


----------

